# Gmc Quadrasteer



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Y'all
does anyone have any experience, good or bad with the GMC Quadrastear? DW test drove one and loved it. I want to do more research before we buy one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I loved it so much I had my Suburban shipped into Oregon from Denver. There was only one available in my area (test drove it) and it didn't have other options I wanted.

You will not believe the difference this will provide. I held a competition (just for kicks of course) with a few guys I work with to see who could turn a complete 180 in the smallest space. We did this in our company parking lot and started with our tires horizontal to the curb. I was completed my 180 turn about 2 feet before lines in the parking space on the opposite side. The other SUV's and trucks all hit the opposite curb and a Honda Accord came about just on the opposite lines.

-----------------------------------------------------------
| | | | | | <- we all started here
| | | | | | (parking stalls)
| | | | | |

(road between)
my Suburban
| | | | | | Honda Accord
| | | | | | 
| | | | | | (all others could not complete the turn..the hit this curb
-------------------------------------------------------------

Now that's all fine and to impress your co-workers, but let me tell you it is AWESOME to drive. Going under 30MPH the tires turn the opposite direction and you corner like a race car. Going over 30MPH they turn the same direction and you basically slide over into the next lane. Now this is a key feature when towing as inertia never has a chance to take effect. The sway comes when you turn to the next lane (slow or quickly) and the back of the truck is slightly behind the front. This causes the trailer to, for an instant, be out of line with the truck and it get a chance to sway. With Quadrasteer, the entire SUV slides over at the same time, and the trailer never has a chance to begin to sway. I know it's hard to believe, but I have made some test drives (no family) with the trailer and while at around 60mph I quickly changed lanes and the trailer never even knew it happened. Tracking like a dream!

Now, to the best part. Backing up the trailer has become so easy my wife will even do it. We have a 28RSS and it can back that thing into some of the smallest spots with no problem. Gone are the days of the back-n-forth attempts to get the trailer in. Having the back tires basically spin the SUV is incredible.

If you can get an extended test drive, take it out on the highway and around town and the while turning the Quadrasteer on and off (you can do it on the fly...no need to stop). Get up to speed on the freeway and see for yourself why I think this is the best thing ever on a truck (well the DVD player for the kids is nice...keep em' quite) ever!! Then go into town and pull in/out of tight spots. Backing to a small spot on the street is so easy now!

Guess you can tell I am HUGE fan of this technology.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I heard that GM was dropping this option already because of lack of sales and expense of it.

How do you do alignments on something like that, anyway??

I could be wrong, its just what I heard......

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

I also heard that Quadra-Steer was going away. In fact, I was under the impression it was dropped about a year ago.

I can vouch for at least some of what Jim is saying. I did some extensive, um, 'testing', of a Honda Prelude several years ago with four-wheel steering, and it was mighty impressive. Same setup where the wheels would turn out of phase at slow speeds, and in phase at higher speed. I was very impressed!









If it is ever available on a vehicle you are considering, I would go for it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah, I think 2005 was the last year for this option. GM is bringing back the variable cylinder engine this year, so maybe qaudrasteer will return someday


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

So did any of you guys who "heard" that Quadrasteer is a thing of the past hear it from a GM dealer who sells GMC trucks? If not, ask a dealer who knows for certain. No reason to miss out on something you want, when what may be a rumor may be false.

Concerning wheel alighnment, the extra complexity means extra chances to go out of alignment when something wears/gets loose, like a tie-rod end for example. But I would think that the rear-steered wheels would stay in alignment as well as front-steered wheels. How often does your front end really need alignment? Dealers and repair shops will try to convince you need your wheels aligned every year or so, but unless tires are wearing strangely or you have replaced ball joints, tie-rod ends, etc, your alignment is likely just fine.

This is not to say that I would ever want Quadrasteer. It's a pricey option and for sure it will require more maintenance than a conventional solid rear axle set-up. But the same can be said for things like independent rear suspension and 4WD. To each his own.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> So did any of you guys who "heard" that Quadrasteer is a thing of the past hear it from a GM dealer who sells GMC trucks? If not, ask a dealer who knows for certain. No reason to miss out on something you want, when what may be a rumor may be false.
> 
> Concerning wheel alighnment, the extra complexity means extra chances to go out of alignment when something wears/gets loose, like a tie-rod end for example. But I would think that the rear-steered wheels would stay in alignment as well as front-steered wheels. How often does your front end really need alignment? Dealers and repair shops will try to convince you need your wheels aligned every year or so, but unless tires are wearing strangely or you have replaced ball joints, tie-rod ends, etc, your alignment is likely just fine.
> 
> ...


I heard it from an owner of a used truck lot.

I do side work for him and he deals exclusively in late model GM products.

He also said that when he goes to the GM used car auction, no one bids on the quad steer trucks because they don't want to warranty the steering system. Evidently there have been some issues with it..??

Maybe Fire44 would know more.......

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry it took me so long to jump in to the subject...I was watching Carlina whip New York....

2005 was the last year for the Quadra Steer. I thought it was a great idea but GM needed to expand the use of it. The trucks that really needed it, the Crew cab long bed and the Extedned cab long bed, didn't offer it. I have never towed with it but I really enjoyed driving the trucks with the option.

Maybe they will bring it back...someday!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

First off, Quadrastreer was an expensive upgrade when it first came out...like $5,000. When I bought my Suburban it was only $1000. Heck, they wanted $1500 for their DVD system.

The reason they are no longer offering Quadrasteer is it was supplied by Delphi. If you remember, Delphi is now bankrupt and had an extreme effect on GM's profitability.

If you can get a Quadrastreer vehicle now...do it! You will regret not having it.


----------

